# 2008 Cervelos's ???



## markosborn7 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm looking to buy my first true tri-bike in the next month or so. My local shop is out of the Cervelo Dual so I've been looking at the P2 SL. My concern is that it's the end of the year and 2008 is just around the corner. Does anyone have any knowledge of changes to this bike for 2008. Also, when do most stores start discounting this bike to make room for next year?


----------

